# Online-Plattform für Essensbestellungen mit der momentanen Bestellverfolgung



## Rashenter (24. Jul 2014)

Online-Lieferservice-Plattformen erleben derzeit einen massiven Boom und sind auf dem Vormarsch in ganz Europa. Immer mehr neue Geschäftsideen kommen zum Verständnis, dass eine schnelle Hilfe, sehr gute Erreichbarkeit (24/7) und freundliche Mitarbeiter ein effizientes Fundament für den Erfolg im Lieferservice-Segment bilden.

WebiProg präsentiert die Online-Plattform für Lieferservices und stellt sie als eine Ecommerce-Komplettlösung für Essensbestllungen mit der momentanen Bestellverfolgung vor.

Die Plattform ist an mobile Endgeräte optimiert und bietet ein umfangreiches Funktionspotential.

Mehr Information zur Plattform für Kurier und Lieferservice mit der momentanen Bestellverfolgung finden Sie unter Online-Plattform für Essensbestellungen

Bei Interesse oder für Fragen stehen wir Ihnen gern zur Verfügung:
Webiste: Die Webagentur für Ecommerce und Mobile Commerce Shop Programmierung.
E-mail: info@webiprog.de
Tel.: +49 (0) 421 708 69 232


----------



## Phash (31. Jul 2014)

App Entwicklung und nicht Apps Entwicklung... 

Aber was genau ist deine Frage?


----------

